# Could this be a hav?



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.countyofventura.org/animalreg/
Go to Our Animals/Dogs Here/Page 4
At the bottom, there is a dog they say is a Norfolk Terrier...
Does it look like a hav? It has the Havanese sit...and the ears remind me of a hav's...


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I couldn't find him I guess he must be a few clicks in. When you say he has the Hav sit what do you mean? My husband always makes fun of Hobbes when he is sitting and I wonder if it's a Hav thing. Sort of off to the side? Wow if that's true that will shut him up.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That's what I mean...back legs kind of out to the side...Gracie does the same thing. 
She is on page 4 and at the bottom. It wont let you copy the picture, or I would have uploaded it here!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I see what you mean. His muzzle kinda looks Hav-ish too.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I found her. Gee I have never seen a terrier with that much hair but I'm not sure. Did you email them?

Thats right off to the side thats how he sits! I never thought it was a Hav thing but now thinking about it with short front legs it would be the way to stay comfortable and Hobbes is all about comfort. Can't wait to tell DH.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It doesn't look like terrier hair to me. Not sure what it is but fluffy and cute always gets me. I am shocked at how many of those animals are unaltered though


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I got it to copy (thanks to my Adobe CS3 and many tricks and tries)...finally. So here she is? Thoughts on breed?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, it does not look like a norfolk terrier to me (I googled them).


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's one cute dog! It doesn't look like it could be a pure Norfolk Terrier. It could be Hav or part Hav, but it's cute and availableI think Gracie would like her.
Gina


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I think my husband would kill me...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

looks like a hav to me...and an adorable one at that...love the color...love the leg thing...Jasper does that too...and my DH always makes fun of it too.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm wondering if I can talk my daughter and her husband into going out there to check it out today...you can only go at 3pm...or maybe I can get my daughter to go with me. LOL I'm freaking nuts!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's darling! I love all the hair and her color, whatever she is!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She's so cute! 
You should go and meet her :eyebrows:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You are asking the wrong group! Just go get her already


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree. Go get her. You can always find her a good home if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Whatever she is, she's adorable! Ahhh...your husband won't be that mad, and he'll get over it... Just tell him you wanted him to have his own dog . Okay, it's not working for me...but you should try anyway.

And no, that is not a Norfolk.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter and I are probably going to go check her out. It is 45 minutes away, but I just feel I have to do it. If there are more people at the doors for her at 3pm, we go into a drawing, but hey, if she finds a home, that's great...they only give dogs 5 days or so at this shelter and then they are PTS.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Good Luck, Karla!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe Hav, or shih mix or something, either way she is cute! I would love to get my hands on her to just groom her. I would love to clean up the white poodle too (he really needs it!). Let us know if you take her home!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karla, I'll be watching! If she's meant for you, I will look forward to seeing the news in a few hours!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, she definitely wasn't a havanese. She looked nothing like her picture...she must have been put in a poof machine before the picture...lol. 
It was a nightmare! We got there 30 minutes early and there were 3 other people there for her. We had to put our name in a hat and we didn't get drawn...which was fine, she was clearly wanted (I hadn't seen her at this point)...the first girls (young) didn't end up taking her and the lady who did was VERY nice! I hugged her and congratulated her. 
I think she may have been a terrier/shi tzu mix. Her hair was similar to my daughters yorkie. If nobody had shown up, I would have taken her...this place puts them to sleep so fast...it was so sad to go around and look at the faces of these dogs who were going to be killed in the next day or two. :****( It was heartbreaking. There was this poodle boy who was so matted he could barely stand or walk! If he is still there in a couple of days...I may have no choice but to call the local rescue and beg them to get him and tell them I'll foster him. I'm just not sure how old he is and they only take adoptable ones...not older ones. 
So, it was a VERY sad trip...there were a couple of other dogs I would have taken, but they weren't adoptable yet. They don't deal with fosters...it is a kill shelter. If you want to foster, you pay to get them out. sad, sad, sad!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh gosh how heartbreaking.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How sad! That would be so hard to see...and to have to leave so many behind...awful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, that's awful! I really don't think places like this should be allowed to function that way.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I think most of them are owner turn ins...I am sitting here in tears thinking of that poor poodle/mix boy. I found out that he was turned in by an owner...imagine turning in a dog so covered in mats he could barely walk???????? UGH!!!!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah, my heart is breaking. It is so hard to walk away and to quit thinking about all the animals, I can't do it anymore, I want each and every dog in the place and actually get chest pains, when I do leave. No, I cannot imagine having a dog with mats that bad. You wonder why people get dogs who know dang well they will not care for them. 

My boys sit with their one back leg out to the side. Many times, I was going to ask, in the forum, if that was normal. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I can barely handle the nice, new humane society where the dogs look healthy, clean, wearing bandanas and in nice roomy enclosures. I've never been to one like you described, I'm sure I would totally lose it. It seems line an insurmountable problem, the masses of unwanted pets. It's wonderful that you and others dedicated to that cause do all that you do to help them. Right now I can only donate money, but at some point in the future I hope to foster also.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to add though...the shelter is VERY clean...and the staff is VERY nice...but...they do put them to sleep...I know there were several dogs that were on day 6 or 7...and they usually only keep them 3-5 days...so I know they try to push the ones they feel deserve a chance...so sad...I can't imagine being (working) at a place like that every day...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my, that is so incredibly sad. You are so wonderful to have gone to check on her. There are so many "kill" shelters around. ARF (Tony La Russa's Animal Rescue Foundation) here goes into the valley every week to rescue from the kill shelters. The people that do it have the most difficult job ever. They know the ones they don't take will be put down, usually that day. They do a quick temperament test and select which ones they think are the most adoptable. Then they nurse them back to health. But there just aren't enough of these rescue organizations around. And to think that puppy mills just keep churning them out.....shameful.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I lived out there, I would go and at least clean that poodle up, he would have a good chance of adoption if he wasn't covered in matts! I hate that...


----------

